# Had a lil fun on the weekend..



## scream1973 (Dec 23, 2007)

Its a dead mans Party


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

LOL, I think the skellie in the baseball cap has had a wee bit too much to drink


----------



## scream1973 (Dec 23, 2007)

yeah i have to agree..


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Funny video, but Youtube may delete the music due to copywrite laws.


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

Ha HA cool, love the skeleton boobs.


----------



## GothicCandle (Mar 26, 2007)

lol, cool, though, judging by that lovely collection of empty bottles seems the vamps and skellys wernt the only ones to get a bit tipsy...lol


----------



## PirateLady (Jul 23, 2010)

I love it... Looks like those dead men really had a great nite!!!!!!!!


----------



## ghost37 (Jul 30, 2008)

Very cool. Those skele boobs are something!!! I like the skele in the corner on the end just chillin with a drink and cigarette!


----------

